# Summer and Bedtimes?



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

What are your rules for your kids during the summer?

Mine are 9 and 12.

Last year the rule was simply "be in your rooms by midnight."

I'm expecting to have some disagreement with my Ex over this. She was still living at home last summer, but wasn't real involved in setting or enforcing the rules.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Whe ours were at that age, 10:30


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi my kids are 10, 15 and 17
During the hols they have to be out of the way by 11. My youngest will go straight to bed but the 2 boys can stay up longer on the XBoX, laptop etc if they want.
But defInately all out of the way by 11 at the latest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

midnight? sweet deal for them, they must be real tired in the morning? (I guess that's the point if you have summer off too).

My 5 year old's is still "8:00pm" year round but I doubt that has actually happened except 2 or 3 times, by 8:30 he's in bath, pj's by 9:00 and hopefull asleep by 9:30... problem is this time of year where I live it's still light out at 10:00pm - he used to argue it was too soon since it wasn't even dark.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine are 11, 9 and 6. 

So 10pm for the oldest and 9pm for the younger two. I'm in bed by 10ish and I'm the one dealing with tired kids the next day. I prefer to play all DAY than all night but that's just me.

Might change my mind when they are older but for now this works for me/us.

FWIW we have an inground pool so we swim all day and are dead tired by 9pm. LOL


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

my kids are 11 and 13, school night is 9pm
weekend night is 9:30 and we occasionally let them stay til 10 or later depending on the circumstance

for the summer we will bump it to 10


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmmm....

I don't remember having a Summer bedtime as a kid - so I've tended to be very leniant in that department.

Also, the kids haven't really had many activities or structure during the summer. I have to get up and go to work - but last summer, Mom (my Ex) would usually sleep half the day anyway...


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

On days when our 11 yr old will have camp the next morning, we'll probably make it 9:30 or 10pm for bedtime.Beyond that, I haven't really thought about it. Maybe 10:30, knowing he'll turn off the light around 11?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> I don't remember having a Summer bedtime as a kid - so I've tended to be very leniant in that department.
> 
> Also, the kids haven't really had many activities or structure during the summer. I have to get up and go to work - but last summer, Mom (my Ex) would usually sleep half the day anyway...


:iagree::iagree: I never had a summer or holiday bedtime either. My parents were notoriously strict, but they didn't believe in sending kids to bed early when they had no school the next day.
Sometimes my dad would forget that it was summer and ask us how we were going to get up for school the next day, when he noticed we were up late. "Daddy, it's _July_." "Oh yeaaah. Sorry. Carry on." :rofl::rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Again - I'm having trouble with reconciling my Ex and her motives from what may or may not be the right thing for the kids.

If my Ex sleeps until noon - the kids will sleep until noon - and NO ONE is tired at 10.

I simply see it as her minimizing her time with them.

I also wish she would schedule them in more activities - that they would have more structure. But that's her time and her choice - not mine.

One of them is good about having a 'normal' routine - the other is a night owl like me.


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

my parents relaxed bedtime in the summer and i have done the same . maintain low tones after 11 pm but bedtime is at their discretion


----------

